# paph Rolfei



## Gilda (Mar 30, 2007)

Is this one hard to bloom ? Leaf span on mine is 10-12 inches 3 growths..any special conditions needed ? TIA !


----------



## slippertalker (Mar 30, 2007)

Paph Rolfei is notorious for being difficult to bloom. I'm hoping the easier to bloom modern Paph rothchildianums help this problem. I've known growers that have had Paph Rolfei and not been able to bloom them for over 10 years. They do seem to grow well!


----------



## TADD (Mar 30, 2007)

We have 10-15 growth Rolfeis that are huge and still don't bloom....


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2007)

Gilda said:


> Is this one hard to bloom ? Leaf span on mine is 10-12 inches 3 growths..any special conditions needed ? TIA !


Champagne and chocolates! :rollhappy:


----------



## Gilda (Mar 30, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Champagne and chocolates! :rollhappy:


No those are for me !!oke: 
Sounds like this one may find another home...10-15 growths and still no blooms !!:sob:


----------



## Roy (Mar 31, 2007)

Gilda, I think there is a few postings in a thread I started regarding this problem. It appears that all of the Multi florals crosses with a brachy that you see on the net or in books are the ones that flower. As in previous thread, a commercial nurseryman in Taiwan who has bred this line many times told me that he will never do it again. He has thousands of the seedlings in his nursery up to 5 years old and some better that won't flower. When he needs the space they all go in the trash can. The only way to have a plant flowering in the type of crossing is to but a known flowerer. It may cost more but you know it flowers. I have enquired with many growers with these plants and non can offer flowering advice, cause they can't do it either. This nuseryman has P.roths flowering within 4 years from flask and wont be doing the roth - brachy crosses anymore, the word about is that roth etc crossed parvi can be as difficult. ( need not be roth either, any multi florals crossed)
Roy


----------



## consettbay2003 (Mar 31, 2007)

Concerning Paph. Rolfei, I believe a most of the ones that have been so difficult to bloom had rothschildianum as the pod parent. Try to locate ones that have bellatulum as the pod parent and you will find them much easier to bloom.


----------



## Gilda (Mar 31, 2007)

consettbay2003 said:


> Concerning Paph. Rolfei, I believe a most of the ones that have been so difficult to bloom had rothschildianum as the pod parent. Try to locate ones that have bellatulum as the pod parent and you will find them much easier to bloom.


The one I have ,has roth as the pod parent...oh well...
the pictures I have seen of Paph Roflei , they are soooo beautiful ! What X's resembles Rolfei but is easy to bloom ?


----------



## Roy (Mar 31, 2007)

Gilda, when you have that impossible $1,000,000 question answered could you please let us all know. I would love to flower them as well. The way it is by comments made, who ever succeeds in producing the right cross will make a fortune.
As a note, a grower here made the cross, P. parishii x Golddollar. The flowers aren't exactly brilliant but they ARE yellow with maroon stripes and up to 4 flowers open at the one time. I have 3 or 4 of these that should flower this year. I will post pics when they do. They seem to flower readily and off small plants.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Apr 1, 2007)

consettbay2003 said:


> Concerning Paph. Rolfei, I believe a most of the ones that have been so difficult to bloom had rothschildianum as the pod parent. Try to locate ones that have bellatulum as the pod parent and you will find them much easier to bloom.



This is correct. I think a lot of hope was lost with these hybrids as Rolfei, Woluwense and Daisey Barclay were known for multi-growth but not to flower often, if ever at all.

The new generation will fix this in my opinion. The brachy or parvi should also be used as a pod parent.

I recently re-made Woluwense with a 4N niveum as the pod parent. The first one bloomed in 3 years out of flask on a 2 growth plant. I'll start a new thread with this picture posted (as soon as I find the pic!).

Jason


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

I wouldn't mind having multi-growth plants around even if they dont bloom.


----------



## beelzebub1957 (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a 4-growth Paph. rolfei I bought last October in spike now. I think it needs bright light and warmth to flower well.

Yuri


----------



## Roy (Jun 6, 2007)

Question, was the Rolfei in flower when you bought it and had it flowered before ???????


----------



## beelzebub1957 (Jun 7, 2007)

Roy,

No, it wasn't in flower when I bought it; it's a seedling with this its first bloom (provided the spike survives to blooming).

Yuri


----------



## Roy (Jun 7, 2007)

Yuri, you have done well. Many in this forum including me are very envious (or jealous) of you. Lets see the pics please.


----------



## beelzebub1957 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks, Roy! I'll be happy to post pics if the inflorescence survives to flowering. I was mistaken when I described the plant as having four growths; it has one mature growth and two new growths. It's definitely a (very healthy) first-bloom seedling. I was thinking of another plant when I wrote that. Unfortunately, I have no idea which species was the pod parent and which the pollen parent.

Yuri


----------



## beelzebub1957 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Paph. Rolfei Pic*

HHere's a pic of my Rolfei in bloom. Only one flower has opened so far but I wanted to get a picture of it in case something happened to it. Rolfei has such a bad rep as a bloomer. This is a first-bloom seedling. Please excuse the poor picture quality; I was in a bit of a hurry.


----------



## Candace (Jun 30, 2007)

That's gorgeous! I'm envious. I've got a couple growth one that hasn't bloomed yet either. I guess I won't hold my breath. But, I bloomed a 6 growth Delrosi this year, so I'll cross my fingers on this one.


----------



## Roy (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice Yuri, you have one that looks like it will do well and hopefully continue to flower.
Thanks for the pic ( Grrrrrrrrr! I'm with Candace )


----------



## Candace (Jun 30, 2007)

I guess the good news is that bellatulum was the mother. I looked at the tag today and it was one I picked up from Ratcliffe. So there's hope!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2007)

Good job Beelzebub!


----------



## beelzebub1957 (Jul 14, 2007)

*New Pic*

Thanks, Eric! Here's a new pic showing the Paph. Rolfei with all three flowers open. I hope I'll be able to get it to bloom again.


----------

